# MUST SEE, Anna W. cakes, their wonderful!



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I hope this o.k. to post reference to another site...but I just saw Anna W.'s cakes at another site and their so wonderful I hope all of you take the time to view them. I'm so delighted that she shares here too!

Look at http:disc.server.com/discussion.cgi?id=40679&article=30514


She has photos posted in three places with in this thread...each is more amazing then the next.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Gee thanks- now I'm blushing! Maybe I should hire you to do my marketing!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I tried that link, Wendy, but it doesn't connect. I have no doubt that Anna makes exquisite cakes, and I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## solanna (Dec 17, 2000)

Here you go:
http://disc.server.com/discussion.cg...&article=30514


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Maybe it's me, but that one doesn't work either...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hum, the last link did work for me, not sure why they didn't for you Momoreg...?. Here's another way go to:

http://w3.one.net/~proicer/message/message.htm

Then scroll down the massage board and click on the wedding cake subject. When you click into weddings scroll down the page abit and you see a message posted by a person called sweet artist, she posted Anna's photos. In that thread theres 3 different places where a couple photos each are posted, so you kind of have to read thru the thread abit. to find each post.

But I think it's worth the time and effort. Anna really really does wonderful work! I'd be honored to rep. you Anna (unforunately I'm clueless about that stuff).

P.S. I'm dieing to know your techniques on a couple things....The gold painted on chocolate wedding cake is AUESOME!!! Please, please share how you did that? Then on your hat box and top hat cake the striping again...is just wonderful. How did you do those?


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Most beautiful cakes, Anna!

I am in absolute awe of all you bakers out there; I have absolutely no patience for turning out masterpieces like this!!
My hat is off to all of you!!:smiles: :smiles: :smiles:


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks Marmalady. I try my best- working on becoming rich and famous !

W.- the chocolate cake was covered with choco-pan (noire) and then I used a flexible angle to help paint on luster dust mixed with lemon extract. Same deal with the hat cake, which is actually a copy of a Colette Peters from her wedding cake book. It comes with complete instructions. Thanks again- you've been a great cheerleader!


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Saw your beautiful cakes on the other side, Anna.
You should have a website. Did you ever consider doing one?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Oh man...
Well, the link got me to the message board, but when I clicked on the wedding cake info, I got zilch. Oh well, guys, thanks for trying. I hope to see some pics in the future.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Gorgeous cakes Anna. As an enthusiastic amateur, I can fully appreciate all the work and love that goes into each cake. Your work is very inspiring.

Try this link momoreg: 
Anna's cakes

The pictures are all in the posts by Sweet Artist. Three posts total.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)




----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Where can I buy a flexible angle? It still takes some nice accuracy to keep your line thickness consistant! 

Another question, how did you handle/support the weight of your flowers pulling on the sides of your cake and fondant? Also I can't see clearly what you did for your borders on that one....? It's gold...what?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Georgeous work, Anna. :chef:  :chef:


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I made my angle out of a manilla folder and covered it with contact paper. As far as keeping the lines constant- the chocolate one was just painted on with a brush, following the edge of the angle. On the hat box, the lines were measured out and quilted first- then I painted between the lines. The hat box was easier than the chocolate and if you look close, much more precise also. Which is ok for me because depending on the cake, I like the "painterly" look. 

All those chocolate roses and leaves were made of choco-pan mixed with gum trag and the roses were on toothpicks. I didn't have a problem getting them to stay in. If they seem heavy on the sides you can usually use the flowers below to prop them up. Even if you are doing a graduating cascade, the most flowers are at the bottom and can support the ones on top of it.

The borders on the cake and the cakeboard were made of gold ribbon.


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

excuse me for stumbling in here...just lurking aroudn the baking forums....


WOW!!!!! Those are absolutely incredible! Really really beautiful!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have to talk to my computor advisor (my spouse) about why I can't get into that part of the site. Most curious...


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Poor Momoreg of all the people who would be most interested...........hope your hubby fixes your computor soon! I'd like to read ...and compare how you'd (and Dana, where'd she go?) support your flowers on the sides of your cakes. I've always done similar to Anna (I don't know of a better way) but I have to say I've walked away with worry on my mind, worrying that they could all tumble if someone knocked the table wrong.

(P.S. Yes, I'm always the worrier)

I really appreciate your sharing nature Anna. It made me smile when you said how you figured out the angles with a manila folder.....neccesity IS the mother of invention, I LOVE IT!:bounce: 

I do remember you mentioning before how you were making tons of roses...it must have been for that cake. Was that an order or did you do that for your own portfolio? 

Also I noticed something I'm curious about in your photos (no draping behind some, just a blue screen look). I don't know how you get that blank background without using a photoshop editing program. I'd like to one day be able to do that. Would you explain how, please?


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments everyone. I appreciate them all. I try my best.


Wendy-

The chocolate one won a local pastry competition in 2000. As far as making roses goes, it seems as if they are the flower I make the most (that particular cake had about 90-100) and I could have been making them for almost any cake.

As I told you before, I am so computer illiterate it isn't even funny. The photos with a plain background were photos that I cut out with scissors because I didn't like the background ! Nothing high tech. The blue is construction paper. My friend was trying to blow up some of my pics using her computer and that is when she decided to post them on that other board. Wish I could help you but I am clueless. Whenever I need some real work done (like picture postcards or an ad) I call my computer professional friend and he takes care of it.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oh man....those high tech scissors did it, too funny really. 

Well now I know....I've seen similar at some rather nice sites and wondered how in the world (here I am playing with photoshop, illustrator, publisher and such)...HA, it's actually too funny cause I'd never guessed it was that basic! See, another reason why I should have had kids. SCISSORS, HAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

My husband fixed the problem. I have a pop-up blocker installed, which does not allow me to see that Sugarcraft site at all. But he closed the program, so I got to see the cakes. Very nice work, Anna. I can see you like what you do.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Wow, memoreg- that was a lot of work just to look at a couple of pics! Thanks for the compliment and, YES!, I do love what I do!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

got to that site. No pictures!
Can someone send me one of those donuts you sit on!
Growing up in NY, I never new what they were talking about when the refered to the chicken coup


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Panini -- try the link in Risa's post from 03-05-2002 at 9:08AM. Not the same cakes as the original link, but still really gorgeous! I am SOOOOOOOOOOo impressed. I can't do cakes for S***! (guess I'm just a cook  )


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Panini-

Was that you over on the other board??? LOL!

I never even read that thread until I read something else over there. You sure stirred them up. They certainly wanted your head on a platter- do you think it will make code? LOL!

I learn a lot of good tips over there but have learned to stay away from anything controversial. It just isn't worth your time. Sorry it was so bad for you.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Anna,
Great work! Are there more pictures? I promised my wife I would not return to that site. I can just imagine how many of them downloaded those pics for their use. I assuming the chocolate rose cake would cost as much for the deco as the cake.
Are you using chocolate plastique? chocolate? fondant? We are using 10 petals and I can't get the crew to produce more than 12-14 an hr. They are included on all our cakes. Any hints for speed?
Also looking for rugala dough recipe. Had a great one from Bryton Beach 20 yr ago. lost it. can remember all the method and retarding but can't remember spices. I think there was cardamon?
GTG just reading here.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Jeff start a new post about Rughala, Breadster should have a masters on it, maybe you can find some real tips from her (if she comes around here). It's a big part of her product line....and she does volume!


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Thanks Panini- the roses are made of choco-pan with gum trag added. That particular cake wasn't for a customer but for a pastry competition (won 2nd place- most artistic). If I did it for a customer it would be about $8-$9/slice. 

As far as speed on my flowers, I do them assembly line style(centers, first row, second row, third row) and am not certain how many I could do in an hour start to finish. My largest roses have 15 petals but I do them in various stages from buds on up. How many people are on your crew? I am the crew so they are all made by me. I do find that the more I make at one time the faster it goes over all because you get in a grove.

Sorry can't help with the rugelach. 

P.S. Saw your site, too- nice work- don't have many big bakeries around here offering such good stuff.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Thank God Wendy posted this link because I was having the nerve to think to post some pics of my work.

This chocolate rose cake is a piece of art. It's so perfect. I have seen a cake like this in a painting of Caravaggio , I will find the picture and i will post it , I promise.
I mean Cravaggio painted that, you created it.

Congradulations, your work is formidable and I hope you are very very expensive.

PS
I promised to Greg to make him a chocolate birthday cake. I hope he is not following this thread


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Anna,
Misspoke, we're not big. by crew I mean a couple of people. I assume the choco-pan is like plastique. We do the assembly thing, I think the fondant is slowing us down. I might switch. I use the fondant for easier coloring, and we can achieve pastels.
Do you use an edible shellac at all. I use to use an aerosol like mogan-glanz? something like that. I can't find anything out there.
Sorry about the picture crack,misspoke, quickly read something about stealing pictures over there. I hope they don't associate you with me. You wouldn't believe what the've done. Hope its over.
take care


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Panini,
Hope those women didn't do anything bad to your business.
Stay away from there. Not worth the breath.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

nothing I can't fix. You're right. Thanks


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Athenaeus- Thanks for the compliment. I wish I was charging a lot more. Have to be patient- haven't enough press to charge like the big guys yet but I do charge pretty well for my area. I would be very interested in seeing the pic you were referring to.

Panini- Choco-pan is a commercial fondant made with chocolate. You have to add the gum trag to mold it. I used the choco-pan to cover the cake, too, and wanted the roses to match. I like working with gumpaste better and is what I generally use when making flowers, bows, etc. I use Rosemary Watson's recipe. It is very strong and easy to work with. If you are interested she has it posted on www.sugarbouquets.com The best recipe I've found yet. I do not use a shellac. I do steam the gumpaste flowers to get rid of the chalky appearance. Any "crew" would be a dream of mine! I get help with delivery from my husband and occasionally the clean up but every thing else is mine.

Don't worry about whether they saw that we "knew" each other at the board. I don't care if they did. I take away what I need and leave the rest. Some people need to get a life. One person in particular seemed to go off the edge and it's a shame. Some of them over there are really nice. And what ever they did that you had to fix- I am sorry. BUT...what goes around comes around.


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

Panini- Oh my gosh! I just went back to the other site and now I feel even worse! Me saying sorry isn't going to do any good but I am certainly glad you promised your wife to stay away from there- you don't need that. Again- sorry.


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Hiya Wendy, still here. I've been busy with new dessert menus and nursing myofascial pain syndrome in my right shoulder(I guess too much mixing and folding finally wore my shoulder muscles out).

Anna, those are very beautiful cakes. It's nice to "meet" people who really love what they do, it shows in your work. I may not get into a lot of these discussions(work is just too busy and I have so much reading to do!) but if I have a bit of time I do read the posts and learn something. See, I'm already learning something new about making flowers. Since I don't have the time nor labor to make my own flowers, I usually order them from Sugarflowers plus, a local company here in lala land.www.sugarflowers.com


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey you (Dana) I sure was wondering what happened to you, glad to hear your (at least partically) alright. 

Are you surgery bad or just need to give the arm a rest bad? Thank goodness you have an assistant.

I might need your advice on scheduling bread making into your pastry work....we will see, nothing concrete happening.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

beautiful cakes!!!!

great links, i love sugarflowers, they take the time to do lovely work that i can't always!

great topic.


----------



## alex (Mar 11, 2002)

There are always three sides to a story: his side, her side, and the truth! Well, "Panini" has no right to put down another site just as other sites do not have the right to do that to this site. For the truth: always consider the source and REFER to the source. Read it for yourself and then decide. I just discovered this site and think has some very valuable information, as does the other! I'm pretty sure if you read for yourself from an objective point of view as I did what was going on with Jeff's "Panini's" comments then you can decide for yourself. Boy, for trying to claim to be such a "nice guy", my how the pot calls the kettle black when sitting on another stove!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

When you stand on one side of any issue too long you can't view the otherside clearly/or non-prejuicely at all. Some people or organizations can lure you into believing their agenda with-out ever seeing how their agenda also has flaws. 

I learned something amazing at the other site (actually taught me about history and what happens to people under stress). You can't in a million years believe what you'll do when a whole group of people gang up upon you!

No one balanced in the middle opens there mouth they run for cover, sorrry-can't be bothered, it's not their agenda. Wars start, people get hurt and the middleguy covers their head and just takes care of themselfs. If the middle guys just opened their eyes and realized they have the numbers to control the whole situation....but they never do speak up and take a role. 


We send our children out into a world that functions this way with bullys and mobs and tell Johnny to be strong. But we never look in the mirror at how we as adults teach our children by our examples. Then we wonder how come Johnny brought a gun to school. It starts right here, right this second with each of us.

I have much to learn about many things! Please help teach me, that's the only reason why I come on line. I in turn hope that's the reason you all came here too. If you also listen to me in return, maybe you might discover I have something of value to teach you too. We each have different approaches sometimes each approach is valid sometimes we have to learn that our approach might not be valid. To teach with-out an open minded exchange is just a lecture. To learn in an enviroment that controls your freedoms is very limiting and not the American way!


----------



## alex (Mar 11, 2002)

I totally agree with you. However, many of his posts were made as "anonymous" instead of using his name. I have too much on my plate to deal with that sort of stuff. the problem is he made a racial slur which I take offense to! I have four children of my own and let me say that they DO know right from wrong. Mr. Panini dragged me into it when he used the words "cochinas" to refer to us. I happen to be hispanic (born in California, but none the less proud of my heritage..) How dare anyone say such a thing?! If it were you, I'm sure you'd feel a bit different. Am I angry? no. Am I offended. You bet. What nationality are you? Wouldn't you feel a bit offended if someone said something offensive about your nationality or heritage? I was completely out of it until that point. He should take up his issues with the people directly. Yet, he continues. I see on your threads that it obviously did not become a moot subject. He took it from over there to here. That is not right being the "professional" he is supposed to be. I'll shut up now. Just bothers me when I am put into a situation I had nothing to do with.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Please, Please, Please! Do not bring this over here. It has nothing to do with pastries. I'm trying to get past it! Please. The only reason it was even mentioned here is this is where I was when I was refered there. I will not appologise to anyone anymore. I have never and will never personally attack anyone. Words ahve different meanings all over the world. 
When somebody accidently wonders on to somebody turf and has something to say and it is all of a sudden its 1 against 20, he or she will say anything.
Alex, it is apparent that you wish to continue this, everyone else wants to put it to rest. Why? Because of a word? I work in a kitchen that does not speak any English and this word has never meant lowly to us.
ps I wasn't trying to hide anything posting anonymously. I just didn't know and still don't know how the site works. I have nothing against the site,or you, its just not for me.
See, here you don't have to sigh anything, you know who it is.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I have no idea what the word cochinas is or means so I can't have a conversation on it. 

All I can address is the fact that mean things were said by both sides, no one who posted was inocent. Jeff said some dumb things he later appologized for, but I can't say I recall reading anyone else applogized for any dumb or mean things they said back to him. And I read some really mean posts by the "inoccents" . P.S. He left the name blank so it read annonmous because at EVERY other web site things work much differently then that and they automaticly post your name. I'm always forgetting to write my name in. I recall seeing him post his name and website many times down at the bottom of the page. 

I do find it remarkable that a couple people over and over stand up and yell in the name of the group. I think that gives any group a black eye or if there is silience that means you all condone the words of a few. I have recieved posts from others that are uncomfortable with this type of behavoir and wish that site would not have people who beat up others. They would love to meet somewhere else to avoid the mean people but unforunately there isn't another decorating site that's as active. I also was told people have tried to start new forums, but they failed. I also have gotten numerous posts from women that are professional chefs and are scared to let anyone know that there because of this behavoir.


Too much is taken soooo personally. You have name police, spelling police, edicate police and god forbid anyone ever write something that could be mis-interpeted, your branded for life. I've heard stories about Lynn and Denise and I don't even know them (stories that happened long before I ever saw that site)...but they stepped on some feet and they'll forever be branded, just like myself, Jeff and many newbies will be.


At this site when anyone gets out of line you'll ALWAYS find someone else who stops that or addresses the issues dirrectly. I've only seen one other site where people got personal (webfoodpros.) and they dissapeared because no one wants that kind of behavior, eventually people leave. When you shut people down who have another opinion because it hurts you or it might force you to take your blinders off you stating to create a police state.

KathyF thought she remembered mean things I said at webfoodpros.com. As she spent time researching this site to post this link to slander Jeff, I'm also certain she attempted to find a link over at webfoodpros. to slander me. She never ever found what she dreamed I said or stood for, because she was dead wrong! I bet you money she found things that supported my argument defending myself. BUT did she ever apolgize for slandering me? No way. Did she look over there, I'm certain (although she'll denie that because she is the queen of denial and a very mean person by her own admission), probably spent hours searching for that needle in the hay stack. 

Alex defend yourself, but be certain when you defend a whole group that you really know all that the group has said and done because sometimes what you read in one place doesn't match up with the reality of what those people do behind your eyes. I don't defend every single word Jeff said, no way (but I know what it's like to be in that mean hot seat and how you'll do ANYTHING to get the bullys off you). But he did say many things that were correct, otherwise it wouldn't have stirred up so much emotion. Beat him to death all you want but you have to remember if his words held no truth no one would have ever gotten upset or even returned a post to him. Why in the world couldn't there have ever been an honest real dicussion on the issue? It's still a great issue. I saw another poster who start wanting to learn about saftey. What could have been a very helpful and informative conversation got shut down with childish behavoir that happened on BOTH sides.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Oops, jeffs post happened while I was writting my novel. Sorry I won't continue if that's wants desired. I don't know how to erase my last post but if Momoreg can, please do.


----------



## marysol (Mar 12, 2002)

I've been a lurker here for several years, but never posted, until now. I thought this thread would be poofed into cyberspace, but since it hasn't, here goes...

I fully agree with Anna W. when she stated, "I don't care what THEY think, what goes around comes around". 
Amen to that! I feel exactly the same as she, never considered "kissing anyone's bum in order to be liked or accepted into a particular group a prerequisite". So I can voice my opinions [minus the name-calling] and people can walk away believing what they wish. Very liberating.

Panini made some very derogatory comments which included us ALL. If it is indeed true, that he's been getting harrasing emails and threatening phone calls, [while I feel this is totally unnacceptable], he should do his homework and PLEASE report the few troublemakers, rather than generalizing and attacking everyone with his racial slurs and offensive little stabs.

Panini, I'm a caring parent also, which is one of the reasons I try to be civil wherever I post. It'd be totally naive of me, to visit a B.B., insult and accuse everybody and their uncle of wrongdoing [without any facts to back up my accusations] ....and expect no retaliations.

Another reason why I've decided to post here is this: We do not feel compelled to convince anyone of anything, because, thankfully, it's all still there for everyone to see and decide for themselves who' s a cochina [that's Spanish for Lowly] ...just one of the many lovely words used by the self-proclaimed nice guy Panini. Pay a visit to the 'blasted' board and read the entire thread , then decide who behaved innappropiately, please, don't be too quick to choose the Proverbial-Finger-Pointing-Ritual.

Btw, we're a sharing board, many professionals on that board have benefited AND USED many of the ideas and recipes the 'non-professionals' such as myself, have come up with in the past.

M


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

W. The edit button is to your right hand bottom corner.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm goin skiing-see you all in a week (just in case anyone thinks I'm hiding if I don't return a post). Sure hope this dissapears before I get back.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Please Wendy, do not erase those posts of yours.

Thanks


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What does any of this have to do with AnnaW.'s beautiful cakes? That IS the subject of the thread, after all...

For all you newcomers, and the members who have been with cheftalk for awhile, please remember that this board is a place for people to learn and teach. Unlike "the other side", wherever that may be, we have always prided ourselves on respecting each other, regardless of our differences. This is not a political forum, or a place to get personal with one another. If you do have a personal problem with another member, rather than post it in a public forum, please take it up with that person privately.


----------



## kathyf (Mar 12, 2002)

"KathyF thought she remembered mean things I said at webfoodpros.com. As she spent time researching this site to post this link to slander Jeff, I'm also certain she attempted to find a link over at webfoodpros. to slander me. She never ever found what she dreamed I said or stood for, because she was dead wrong! I bet you money she found things that supported my argument defending myself. BUT did she ever apolgize for slandering me? No way. Did she look over there, I'm certain (although she'll denie that because she is the queen of denial and a very mean person by her own admission), probably spent hours searching for that needle in the hay stack. "

Wendy,
I am going to clarify a couple of things. I found the posts of yours that I referred to at WFP easily. I did not post a link for several reasons.
Your argument defending yourself had nothing to do with what I was referring to.
I did not say I was a very mean person - I said the ONE post to you was intended that way.
Queen of denial? No - I fully admit when I've done something wrong and do not blame any one else for my behavior. What I am referring to by this is your and Jeff's continued claim that you were "forced" to act the way you did only because you were attacked or ganged up on. Did you ever ask yourself why so many of us said something about the tone of your posts?
Your reference to the police on the other board is very misleading. The typo police started as a joke and remains a joke. Someone new to the board may not understand that but you have been there long enough that you should realize the difference.
You have continued to take part of a story with a fraction of the facts and twist it.
This is not an attempt to create more problems. This is only part of the OTHER side of the story.


Jeff, 
You asked that we not bring this here. Why is it okay for someone to intentionally "stir up some crap" on another board but not answer accusations made referring to that crap on this one? 
Kathy


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Kathyf,
Please read my previous post.


----------



## kathyf (Mar 12, 2002)

Momoreg,
Your message was posted while I was typing. I will not post again on this board but I do feel that since I was slandered on this board publicly then I have the right to reply to that on this board publicly.
Sorry if this mess has caused you any problems and you're right. Anna's cakes are absolutely lovely.
Kathy


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

This pastry forum is designed for pastry chefs, cooks, chefs and people who love food to post and learn.

The discussion going on in this thread is unacceptible, in the fact that this is not "the pub" it is a pastry forum.

I will stand behind Momoreg with her desire to bring some positive vibes back to this thread.

My advice is take it private, or get over it, or get out of here.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I appologize to all here. Sorry. This was not my intention at all.


----------



## denisem. (Mar 12, 2002)

Wendy, I came here to see exactly what was going on, I don't understand what all the confusion is about, but want to thank you for all you said previously in your book, lol, I agree 100%! I am not here to cause trouble, actually I rather like some of the subjects I've read here and hope I am welcome to stick around and possibly share somethings with you all too!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I too must back up Momoreg and Cape Chef, while recognizing the beauty of Anna W's cakes. 
I am also going to close this thread in hopes of posting AnnaW's info on a new more to the point thread here in the pastry chef's corner. 

If any of you have problems with eachother please personal message! 

Thanks!

Welcome to all!


----------

